# any advantage to a diffuser overhead?



## michaelcarey (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

I had a quick look through this forum and couldn't find anything specific on using diffuser panels (not absorbing) to control reflections. The rear row of seats in my HT have some acoustical challenges... large reflective walls on the sides, a large flat wall behind and of course a ceiling.
The right hand wall is broken up by a five bay Boltz multimedia rack full of DVDs and CDs, but I still get some distinctive echos between the walls.
I will be adding some panels to the left wall but also have the option to hang some panels from the ceiling. 
I am going to make some diffusing panels for the rear wall, random height softwood blocks fixed to some MDF panels and I was thinking of making some extra to hang overhead.

Has anyone here made diffusing panels? Was it worth it? How did you go about it?

Lots of questions... I'm all ears!

Michael.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have not done any room treatment yet, just moved into our new house 4 weeks ago and only got the phone/internet back on last week.

I have researched many sites in preparation for my new dedicated room and one that stood out had 45° panels in the ceiling facing the speakers (eg \ \ \ [] ) and the whole ceiling was filled with fiberglass insulation. 

I haven't seen any overhead diffusers though....


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Generally, the rear wall is a useful place to have broadband bass control to get rid of the boom in the rear row when too close to a wall. Diffusion IMO would be better on the side walls in the rear half of the room - provided the echo you hear is only in the upper mids and highs.

Bryan


----------

